# We need your VOTE in HF Photo of the Month



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

voted!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I voted. 

But I would like to suggest the layout of the contest could be made far more user-friendly. Such as thumbnails and links on one page instead of having to scroll all the way through, memorize which number/s you like and then scroll back up and -- wait, did I pick the right number? I don't even know.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I voted.

Had to go though all the pictures memorizing my favorites, then scroll again to the number I liked and again till I picked my favorite one.

I agree it could me more user friendly


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

Voted for the first time, but it was so hard to pick just one!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Voted, and agree with the others about making it more user friendly.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions and for the votes.

Sure wish I was more technically inclined. The best I can suggest at this point is to open 2 tabs (or 2 windows) so you can scroll through one and see the poll to vote in the other.

Also, you are able to click a button, then change to another button. This is only up until you enter your vote by clicking that button.

At a future point, maybe I can illicit some advice or help make it more user friendly. (hint, hint) 

Thanks again.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Links to submissions are just simple jump links. I am not web savvy enough to know if there is a shortcut to making small thumbnails through a photoshop program and pasting them in. But jump links are simple things.


----------

